# Hestra Heli Gloves?



## arooga (Dec 9, 2010)

Need a pair of decent snowboarding gloves that will last a long time -- was looking at these:

Hestra Heli Glove from Backcountry.com

What color would you recommend?
Is a size 8 for hestra gloves equivalent to men's medium?

Thanks!


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

Check out the Hestra glove sizing chart on the link below. Measure you hand in inches from the tip of your middle finger to the breaking point in the wrist where it joins the palm.

link: Hestra Gloves Sizing Chart | evo


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I wear size medium gloves across multiple brands. I just picked up the Hestra Helis in an 8. 8 is in fact their version of medium.


----------

